# Silencing a goat, is it possible?



## Our7Wonders (Mar 14, 2011)

Details are on my other thread regarding my drama queen, however I though I might ask more specifics on this one.  I've found goat muzzles through a few online stores but I don't believe they will work for what we're needing.  I need to quiet a goat as quickly as possible.  The muzzles I'm finding are basically a mesh bag - to prevent them from eating bedding, etc.  It's not going to keep her mouth closed (for SCREAM prevention) - and really, the more I think about it the more I wouldn't want that because she needs to be able to chew her cud.  So, are there any options out there for silencing her?  If this were a matter of just annoying me I'd let her scream until she worked past it - however it's the neighbors that are going to have more of an issue.  I can sell her, but she'll be meat.  I've been doing an internet search and it was suggested to someone else with a loud goat to try a bark collar.  I HATE that idea, but I hate the idea of freezer camp even more.  Until the most recent turn of events she's been my sweetheart.  She is super friendly and normally very mellow.  She was rather loud for the first few days we had her but after settling in she was fine.  I really don't want to get rid of her, but I've got to come up with something.  I have a feeling it would only take a couple days to get her mellow again - it's just a matter of getting her there without disrupting the neighborhood.

I'm open to ANY suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there somewhere that is totally enclosed that you could lock her up so it won't be as loud for the neighbors?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2011)

call the neighbors, and apologies, tell them what is going on and you are trying to fix it. 

then just keep the babies seperated from her full-time, don't put them back in with her for atleast a month or two.


----------

